
SF plastic straw ban has bubble tea shops worried - Hydraulix989
http://www.keranews.org/post/san-francisco-poised-ban-plastic-straws-thats-got-bubble-tea-shops-worried
======
cimmanom
Carrying your own metal straw doesn’t help with two demographics shops like
these are highly dependent on:

1) Work break time, walking around, feel like a treat — oh, look, there’s a
bubble tea shop, think I’ll do that instead of a cupcake.

2) Walking around with a friend; “how about some bubble tea?” “What’s bubble
tea?” “You’ve never had it! We’re getting some right now!”

